
Bobby McFerrin Demonstrates the Power of the Pentatonic Scale - amelius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne6tB2KiZuk
======
okket
(2009)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=734380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=734380)
(7 years ago, 48 comments)

